# St Clair Mitchell's Bay?



## Skunkedagain

Headed up to Mitchell's bay next week to fish for musky and smallmouth. Staying at Basshaven campground. Anyone know the area, or better yet tell me where I should start looking for fish? I am in a 19 foot deep vee so I can get out and cover some water. Can troll or cast equally as well. Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sorry man ive never fished mitchells bay. Ive only ever fished achcor bay once, the river, and the mile roads area. Ive always heard good things though about mitchells bay. Id say if your going in august I would start in 10 feet of water or deeper.. Visit lakestclair network to. Its a good site and guys willng to help. And they have a good map on the site of the lake. It will tell you were there may be any rock piles or denser weeds in your area and i would key in on those areas...
Good luck and let us know how you do. Im going up mid september with a small group. To the river though(st.clair)


----------



## lil goose

We fished out of Mitchel's Bay for years get ready for an awesome trip! Ok now for the stuff you need to know 1. Stay in the channels until you get out and even then keep an eye on your depth chart or you will be grounded!! 2. Make sure you know where the indian grounds are and if plan on fishing there get a licence! 3. Obey the candien laws they will ticket you for example we were trolling and had one xtra rod out and it was $150.00 ticket!! I never had a gps so all i can tell you is we always headed out and to the left once you find 6ft of water you can catch smallies on tubes and other plastics. If you keep going till you find 8 -10 fow we used to troll with cranks like shad raps and caught walleyes and smallies. Then there is the shipping lane probably 5-6 miles out there you can find walleyes and muskies! We never targeted muskies but we always caught or hooked 6-10 every year! Well i hope this helps i wish i could be more specific on gps numbers but we didn't have any last time i was up there before you needed a passport to go!! P.s. don't be afraid to throw an erie dearie or gold nugget in the deeper water or drift with bottom bouncers and nite crawler harness!! Good luck, Goose


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

X2 and the 240 hole hold good fish. Bass Haven will help you out as far as where they are. Hope your boats not real big, their ramp is a bit ruff. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Skunkedagain

Awesome! Thanks for the info. Will hopefully have some pics and info to post when we get back. Thanks again.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

Look or print off the maps from the bass haven site. They will help you know what everyone is talking about. Heres a picture of a half day in mid June. XE2 to St. Luke's was the ticket but the water has to be quite warmer. What are you targeting. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dteam14

crankbaits-rattletraps,dt-6,rebel crawls and then tubes. Always color specific just gotta find the right one for the week. xe4 is a good place to start. If you find weeds just rip it across the weeds and hold on. Smalls,large mouth,walleye,pike,muskie,rockbass you never know thats why its so fun.4-8 ft of water seems to be the best. 
ps They always seem to check you for something on the water so behave and be safe. Like somone else said stay in the channels going out and dont run hard till you learn a little.can go from 8ft to 1ft quick. Best fishing ive done 20 straight yrs plus:B


----------



## bigdino81

Hey I will be at mitchells bay 6-2 thru 6-10 its always a blast I wont hardly fish in ohio cause I get so spoiled up there. All the info is correct don't tell anyone you are targeting smallmouth I don't think they come in till mid june catch em pic em and release em and hang on there are some big pike and musky in there goodluck


----------



## dteam14

Right on A, lol. Oh man. I'm leaving Friday before you get there. Sorry you'll have to catchem all again. Been doing this trip 20 years. Staying at Rex. Good luck.


----------



## dteam14

P. S. You are right about that place spoiling you


----------



## fishing247

this all awesome advice and i would like to add a few things.

1. fish the area in front of the stake line of the indian reserve. we caught a ton of fish in the 10ft of water there.

2. my best tube color was a 5 inch bluegill color.

2. if the wind is bad fish in canoe cut for large mouths throwing spinner baits. also you can take your boat down to the thames river on the southeast side of the lake and go out on st clair and make a left for about 1/2 mile and then make a left into the channel and fish there. we caught a ton of BIG large mouths and pike back there using spinner bait.

the mouth is also a great area to troll for muskies.

my largest musky came at the xe2 marker bouncing a 5 inch bluegill grub while drifting.

have fun!!!


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

I will be heading up June 9th through the 14. I can't wait. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing

My group will be there May29-June9
We stay in Swan Creek/Anchor Bay
I am pretty excited b-c a few OGF'rs are joining me this time.

One week from today ladies!!

SPINNING
KMB411
NEWBREED NEIL
and trying to get SHAKEDOWN to run up


----------



## newbreed

And we slaughtered them Mitch ...... thanks for letting me tag along for a few days.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

Care to be more specific. I leave tomorrow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog

a buddy and I are hoping to make a trip up in a couple of weeks....you guys have me real nervous though about going so shallow....would hate to be running hard and just instantly shoot up....:| we ice fish there and seen a ton of big fish and caught a ton of 13-18" largemouths.....literally everyone came in and hit the jig....was crazy!!! I want to go up there though soon!


----------

